# Would love some help with this pocket watch.



## Sheppard (Dec 17, 2016)

Hello everyone, I would really love some help with identifying this pocket watch. It's been in my family for a long time and has recently passed to me but I don't know much about it. The hallmarks look as if they could be from Chester, 18ct gold. The date mark is a capital G in a square with chamfered corners. It has a switch on the side towards the top that stops/starts the seconds hand and a small button above that but I'm not sure what that does.

I'm really struggling with the makers mark, the letters are "AR".

If anyone could help with this I would greatly appreciate it, it's a lovely pocket watch that I would love to know more about.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

I believe the 'case' maker is Alfred Gurney (ag) hallmarked in Chester 1890?

From the information you give I believe the little button is the pin set.

You depress this button whilst turning the crown to set the time.

Looks a very interesting timepiece. :thumbsup:

Hope this helps.

Alan


----------



## Sheppard (Dec 17, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> I believe the 'case' maker is Alfred Gurney (ag) hallmarked in Chester 1890?
> 
> From the information you give I believe the little button is the pin set.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for your help Alan!

You were right about the button for setting the time, it finally has the correct time on it lol. Do you think this sort of watch is worth getting the face damage repaired? It's fully functional so purely cosmetic damage. Also, any idea what the number 9 means above the serial number on the front face?

Thank you.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

The number 9 'may' be a dial makers reference/serial number?

With regard to the porcelain dial personally I would leave as is, it's all part of it's character & history.

To restore is expensive and to the purist would devalue it.

The case maker in question was registered in Coventry who along with London & Liverpool where comparable to the Swiss in the amount of watch movements produced at the time.

Research tells me some outstanding timepieces that Coventry produced gave inspiration to Swiss manufacturers such as the likes of Patek in some of their complications.

Had it not been for the events of WW1 diverting all skills & engineering into military requirements who knows where our watchmaking recognition would be today?

Sadly Coventry doesn't carry the credence as say La Chaux de-Fonds, Switzerland.

As a family piece, keep & enjoy in good health.

Alan


----------

